# Australian Expats in Spain



## Cello (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello everyone, just joined all new to this. My wife & I are looking to move overseas in 3 years time. Spain is on the table as one of the possibilities. If possible I would like an Australians point of view, as to how Spains lifestyle compares to Eastcoast Australia. Thank you, ciao Cello


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hiya, I'm not sure we have any australians who visit the forum regularly, there maybe some on here who know the east coast of Oz tho?? In fact I have a friend who's australian who lives up the road from me, I'll ask him for his opinion when I next see him ?? Hopefully in 3 years time, the world and Spain in particular will be a more financially settled place!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Cello (Dec 18, 2009)

*Thanks Jo, appreciate that*



jojo said:


> Hiya, I'm not sure we have any australians who visit the forum regularly, there maybe some on here who know the east coast of Oz tho?? In fact I have a friend who's australian who lives up the road from me, I'll ask him for his opinion when I next see him ?? Hopefully in 3 years time, the world and Spain in particular will be a more financially settled place!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo, has it been bad over there with the down turn financially. Also are visas hard to go for and do you need a large capital to be accepted there. 
ciao Cello


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Cello said:


> Thanks Jo, has it been bad over there with the down turn financially. Also are visas hard to go for and do you need a large capital to be accepted there.
> ciao Cello


The "downturn" has been very bad. Spains main industries have been tourism, construction and car manufacturing. All of which have been hit very badly. I hope that once the rest of Europe gets sorted then the tourism in Spain will pick up, but the building industry will take a while as there are so many unsold, half built properties around. Unless you have a profession or trade that Spain is in short supply of and needs, then I suspect they would be more likely to use their own local people to help the mass unemployment. But a lot can happen and change in three years, so dont give up on the idea!!? Spain is a wonderful place to live and there is a huge variety across the country with regards to climate, living standards, cost of living, scenery etc

I dont know how much financial security you'd need if you came over without work, but I suspect they would want to see that you could fund yourselves adequately and have a good private health care??? 


Jo xxx


----------



## Cello (Dec 18, 2009)

*Hairdressers*



jojo said:


> The "downturn" has been very bad. Spains main industries have been tourism, construction and car manufacturing. All of which have been hit very badly. I hope that once the rest of Europe gets sorted then the tourism in Spain will pick up, but the building industry will take a while as there are so many unsold, half built properties around. Unless you have a profession or trade that Spain is in short supply of and needs, then I suspect they would be more likely to use their own local people to help the mass unemployment. But a lot can happen and change in three years, so dont give up on the idea!!? Spain is a wonderful place to live and there is a huge variety across the country with regards to climate, living standards, cost of living, scenery etc
> 
> I dont know how much financial security you'd need if you came over without work, but I suspect they would want to see that you could fund yourselves adequately and have a good private health care???
> 
> ...


We are both hairdressers, we have our own salon. I suspect this is not a needed skill, when unemployment is high.
ciao Cello


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Cello said:


> We are both hairdressers, we have our own salon. I suspect this is not a needed skill, when unemployment is high.
> ciao Cello


 
I suspect your suspicion is right. 
You can get more info by searching this forum for *Australian* or *Australia. *And I presume you've posted on the Australian forum too??


----------

